# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Hãy tỏa sáng cùng cặp đôi nhạc sỹ Hải Phong – ca sỹ Linh Phi

## huudatfee

*Hãy tỏa sáng cùng cặp đôi nhạc sỹ Hải Phong – ca sỹ Linh Phi*


*Vietnamobile v**ừ**a tung ra l**ờ**i nh**ắ**n g**ọ**i t**ấ**t c**ả** m**ọ**i ng**ườ**i tham gia vào m**ộ**t chi**ế**n d**ị**ch c**ự**c kỳ thú v**ị** dành cho Teen đó!*
Thông tin vui cho tụi chúng mình trong mùa hè sôi động này: nhà mạng *Vietnamobile* vừa tung ra lời nhắn gọi tất cả mọi người tham gia vào một chiến dịch cực kỳ thú vị. Hãy nhắn tin tới số *6166 ho**ặ**c g**ọ**i 19001799 và đ**ể** l**ạ**i tin nh**ắ**n trong h**ộ**p th**ư** tho**ạ**i* hoặc truy cập *website:* *www.vietnamobilesong.com*và chia sẻ những tình huống trong cuộc sống mà bạn muốn NÓI với bạn bè, người thân!


Không những thế, bạn còn có dịp “rinh” cực nhiều món quà hấp dẫn của nhà mạng *Vietnamobile* với 02 giải nhất là chiếc điện thoại *Nokia C6- 01* trị giá gần 7 triệu đồng cho khán giả tham gia bình chọn đúng số lượng người tham gia chương trình. Quan trọng hơn cả, nếu bạn đoạt giải đặc biệt và ý tượng của bạn được nhạc sỹ *H**ả**i Phong* lựa chọn thì cơ hội trở thành ngôi sao tỏa sáng cùng nhạc sỹ nổi tiếng *H**ả**i Phong* và ca sỹ trẻ triển vọng *Linh Phi* trong video clip ca nhạc của *Vietnamobile* sẽ nằm trong tay bạn. 

Video clip này sẽ được phát sóng trên các kênh truyền hình được ưa chuộng hiện nay như: MTV, Yan TV và các kênh truyền hình trên cả nước đấy! Và khi ấy bạn sẽ thành người nổi tiếng!



Nhân dịp này, nhà mạng trẻ cũng “bật mí” : “Với chất lượng sóng cao được phủ sóng toàn quốc và các gói cước thân thiện, có giá trị sử dụng cao, Vietnamobile sẽ giúp khách hàng của mình thoải mái chia sẻ với nhau nhưng khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc và những kỷ niệm đẹp qua di động mà không còn phải lo lắng đến chi phí”. Quả là một thông tin hữu ích để chúng mình tha hồ mà tâm sự trong suốt cả mùa hè xa nhau nhỉ?



Bạn hãy nhớ rằng, chương trình chỉ kéo dài từ *27/7 đ**ế**n 12/8/2011* thôi đấy nhé! Nào, bây giờ thì hãy nhanh truy cập ngay *website:* www.vietnamobilesong.com và chớp lấy cơ hội tỏa sáng thành ngôi sao.

Các tin khác:
bóng đá
diem san dh 
nhac mp3 
thoi trang he 2011
tinh yeu gioi tinh

----------

